# New Skis (ski the east 85% and West 15%)



## DJglades (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase new skis at the end of the season and I can't seem to find the combination.  I'd spend all day in the backcountry if I could...if there's snow.  I ski 85% on the east coast and out west the rest of the time.  What ski is wide enough for the POW out west, but can deliver on the groomed trails and the ice on the east coast?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

Nordica Hell and Backs


----------



## SkiPaddle (Feb 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Nordica Hell and Backs



Time 2+++... The Hell & Backs have done done everything well for me from December super firm to spring potatoes...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Nordica Hell and Backs


Those look really good. I'm enjoying my Atomic Theories this season but I wish I had looked into the H&B before going with the Theory.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 7, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Those look really good. I'm enjoying my Atomic Theories this season but I wish I had looked into the H&B before going with the Theory.



They are awesome.  They handle everything well.  They are even without any metal very stable at high speeds.


----------



## Terry (Feb 8, 2013)

Line prophet 98s. You really need to demo them on hardpack. I think you will be surprised. Get them in 179 length.


----------



## air0rmc (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, Thats a hard order to fill. Depending on your size, the 173 or 180 bushwacker may be perfect. I am very impressed with the 173 on and off trail, especially in 16"+ of virgin or tracked out. I even prefer these over my s3, due to their inbounds and groomer versatility they're much more fun. I'm 5'5" x 160sh lbs and love the 173. I have even decided to mount them with a Baron or F12, because up to now I have been snow shoeing with them on my back, poaching closed and grown in ski hills in the Mohawk Valley, CNY. I have not skied the 166 at all. I have never skied out west either, but imagine I would rent/demo depending on conditions and the cost of taking your skis now


----------



## DJglades (Feb 13, 2013)

To clarify, I'm 5'6" about 150.  I demoed the Bushwacker 166 and the S3 168 at sugarloaf during the AZ summit this past weekend.  Epic trip btw. Any new ski is a vast improvement over my Head Monster m70s.  I really liked the Bushwacker, it was great on semi groomed/POW, decent in fresh POW, and light....I was able to make turns effortlessly, but at 88 under foot I don't know how it would be out west.  The S3, at 96 under foot, helped me float through fresh powder, carved the cords on first tracks, but didn't hold as well as the Bushwacker at high speeds.  I would have bought the Bushwacker on the spot if it were 98+.....

Nick skied the Line Sir Francis Bacon which he raved about in the trees and fresh powder, but thought it lacked some stability on the groomers.  I believe that'll be true of any ski, other than a carver.

So now I'm left with the following: I haven't found official weights yet. Also, can I mount an AT binding on all of these?
Hell & Back  133/98/123  (169cm)  $700
Bushwacker 125/88/110  (173cm)  $600 slightly longer than I demoed
Ros S3       124/96/114   (168cm)  $485
Line SFB     140/108/136 (172cm)  $650


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I've had a few "all mountain" skis. None beat my Nordica Enforcers. I believe the Hell and Back are their successors.


----------



## DJglades (Feb 13, 2013)

Now to find boots and bindings....  I'm still trying to decide whether going AT on the east coast even makes sense....


----------



## bigbog (Feb 16, 2013)

DJglades said:


> Now to find boots and bindings....  I'm still trying to decide whether going AT on the east coast even makes sense....


Always great to have an option with that extra setup if going off-resort is convenient, but agreed the resort snow is often the only option around...and is often the best snow going.  Just depends on where you are most of the time.
$.01

Guess there are _always _a few more skis to mention:
4FRNT:  Cody, Turbo
Moment:  Bibby Pro
Ditto on andyzee's mention of Enforcers(am trying to buy used) and Hell & Back, although haven't skied....worth a demo if possible.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Terry said:


> Line prophet 98s. You really need to demo them on hardpack. I think you will be surprised. Get them in 179 length.



I was going to say Line Prophet 90s because he said 85% EC.  I have those in 179 and I think they're a phenomenal all-mountain ski.   If he was 85% WC I may have gone with LP 98s or 100s. 

 I'd love to try the 98s, I thought it was odd when Line announced a 98 given they already made a 100.  If the 98s grip as well as the 90s, I'd definitely consider switching for a touch more float.  The float on the 90s is pretty darn good, but in very deep snow a bit more would be nice.  Tragically, "very deep snow" hasnt been much a problem the last few years.


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm about to finish a review on the Line Sir Francis Bacon skis.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm about to finish a review on the Line Sir Francis Bacon skis.



I've been trying to demo them for a while. May be too wide for me under foot but worth a try.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

Why not just buy skis that will work best for you here, 85% of the time, and rent when you go out West?


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Why not just buy skis that will work best for you here, 85% of the time, and rent when you go out West?



That's my plan.


----------



## air0rmc (Mar 11, 2013)

There is alot of good BC skiing to be had in the North East, but nothing like the expanse of terrain and scenerey of the great divide. I was also on the fence between my 2012 168 s3 vs my 2012 173 Bushwacker that i picked up over the summer. As for the boots, IMO 4 buckle alpine boots are fine especially on the up hill with the top unbuckled and the 3rd one one loose at this early stage I'm at. Its a great way to start your day or get some solitude in the afternoon, even if its only a few hundred vertical' and your skis are on your back. Unfortunately for me, due to symptoms from a low back injury last fall resurfacing everything is on hold and I'm dumping both skis. I sent you a PM about the Bushwackers and the s3's went fast.


----------

